# انا بحاجة الى كل ما يتعلق بالplc....



## م.علي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم...
اخوكم المهندس علي
مهندس كومبيوتر....وانا بحاجة ماسة الى اي شيء ممكن ان يفيدني في الplc 
مع فائق حبي وتقديري للجميع


----------



## رايه11 (23 فبراير 2007)

اتمنا ان تنول مرادك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احد الأخوة بارك الله فيه كان قد وضع رابط هنا اتمنى تستفيد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=6355&highlight=%C7%E1%CA%CD%DF%E3+%C8%E6%C7%D3%D8%C9


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله

انظر الملف المرفق في الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=200948#post200948


----------



## خالد1390 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (8 أكتوبر 2007)

فى كتاب رائع جدا يشرح الplcلكاتب اجنبى اسمه bolton اسم الكتاب)programable logic control( ممكن تلاقيه فى المكتبات بكليات الهندسة


----------



## م.علي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*اشكركم اخواني*

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيكم ، وتقبل صيامكم و قيامكم و غفر ذنوبنا وذنوبكم في هذا الشهر الكريم

انا ممنون لكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على المساعدات المتكررة للأعضاء


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

اطلع على المواضيع التي قمت بالمشاركة فيها موخرا 
بناء دارات التحكم بسرعة التحكم بمحركات التيار المستمر والمتردد 
تشغيل المحركات 
صيانة المحركات واعطالها 
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام الدارات الكهربائية
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام التحكم المنطقي المبرمج PLC
مخططات تصيل وتشغيل المحركات
مخططات توصيل وتشغيل اجهزة التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
اقراء المواضيع الموجودة على الروابط 
1- كل ما يتعلق ببرمجة وصيانة وتشغيل جهاز التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63103
2- يشغل ويطبق الدارات المنطقية الأساسية على جهاز التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64170

ــــــــــــ
يمنع وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك اخي محمد الهندي


----------



## م.علي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك جداً اخي العزيز
الله يبارك فيك ... 
وشكراً لكل الاخوان اللي جاوبوني


----------



## IE-Eng (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

والف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## Tamer723 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

يا أخي العزيز انا عندي خبرة في برمجة وتركيب وتوصيل المتحكمات المنطقية القابلة للبرمجة plcذات النوع LG glova اذا كنت في حاجة لاي مساعدة تكرم عيونك سأزودك بالمراجع باللغة العربية والانكليزية وحتى البرنامج
المهندس الفلسطيني


----------



## hazemallush (9 نوفمبر 2007)

Ok...
Thanks,
Hazem


----------



## تامر حلمى احمد (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*حدد انت عاوز اية*

:5: :5: :5: :5: الplc منقسم الى عدد 2جزء 


plc se
plc a b


----------



## hazemallush (12 نوفمبر 2007)

Al Salamu Alikom
i have too much refrences and maual regards plc..
there is also traning books
what u need i am ready
Hazem


----------



## اسماعيل 2 (10 يوليو 2009)

يا اخي المهندس الفلسطيني
شكرا على مساعتك وارجو منك ارسال المراجع المتوفره لديك والبرنامج 
مع جزيل الشكر على البريد الاكتروني ×××××××××××××


يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## saher haz (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

